# I need pics of leopards full grown



## twtraudio (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering if some members would share pics of there full grown leopards and with something next to them to compare size. Im trying to get an idea how big mine will be. I have paradilis babcocki and i know up to 18 inches but i would like to see i guess from peoples personal torts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2009)

I looked through my photobucket album and found these two pictures. This is a female 18 year old leopard that I'm taking care of for her owner who has moved into an apartment. The owner was a reptile keeper at our zoo and raised the tortoise from a hatchling:







In this picture she's being the bully and starting to mount the other female:





The female in front is Cincinnati:





Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice pics Yvonne. I love to look at other torts and turts.

Dawna


----------



## twtraudio (Feb 8, 2009)

thank you for the pics thats exactly what i was looking for ! I cant wait to see mine grow into beautiful torts like those. Oh and BTW i think its official that nibbler is a male as he was completely mounting the older one and mouth open and squeakinng and all. So i think unless this is dominance, its safe to say i have a male and a female ? Nibs also expressed his man hood with his special fluid to. I am considering my self very lucky at this point to have both of them and cant wait to breed them.


----------



## terrypin (Feb 9, 2009)

hi my own largest female is 460mm or 18" in old money.i have used a proper accurate guage to measure her and also i have included a pic of her next to a tape measure.
terry


----------

